# Tattoos!!



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Just wondering what you all have for tattoo's or piercings. Or if they relate to horses in any way. I have a texas long horn skull that was painted by my grandfather tattoos on my back...2 chinese symbols on my ankle, nose pierced, lip pierced and belly botton pierced.....what about you guys??


----------



## yv0nne (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a little horseshoe on my hip  I love it!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

just ears and bellybutton pierced
I'm getting a tatto soon though :smile:


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Just ears and belly button pierced. I have a pair of cowboy earrings that I LOVE they are a brass looking color with a cowboy hat and then a horseshoe, bronc rider and saddle hanging down from the hat. My favorite pair.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Just ears... i used to have my belly button pierced but then I had to take it out for a surgery and i never put it back it. Ive thought about getting a tattoo but they are just...well... forever (unless you pay a lot to get them removed) so ya im boring


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

its not boring..its smart! i have a huge tattoo on my upper back...and im gettin married next september and im so scared...most of my family dont know i have it...i kept it pretty secret so id ont know what im gonna do. i love the tattoo because it means some thing to me...but i just wish i didnt go over the top and have it cover half my back! smart move by not getting tattoos! LOL


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

This one i just got about a month ago, i have to go back to have it touched up in a couple weeks









I also have 11 piercings, 10 in my ears and one in my tongue.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

funny story about tongue rings...i got mine done really young(not proud of it) and i was hiding it from my parents. i had it done for about 2 days adn i got bucked off. ripped it right now. i had 13 stitch's in my tongue....not fun!!!


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

I have 4: a Celtic triskle on my ankle, a tribal sun on my lower back, three tiny stars on my low hip and a sacred heart (minus the cross) on my wrist. that one is my favorite-it's so colorful.

i REALLY want to get one on my shoulder blade/shoulder next summer. some type of tree or bird design i think.

i've also got my nose and one of my noppley dopplies pierced


----------



## KiwiRyder (Aug 14, 2008)

My first tattoo was a pony, sadly I choose the classis tramp stamp spot but oh well I still like him. I have a lady bug behind my right ear and paws on my shoulder blades.
My future tattoos all pretty much drawn up and planned just need the money hehe is a pin up girl on my left thigh & a ivory handled gun(with horse head worked into the handle) and leather holster on my right. 
Piercings well I have my tounge, ears, and my nips. Had my belly button done but took it out cause was rubbing when I dirt biked.


----------



## GypsyNymph (Feb 23, 2008)

I have my tongue pierced, my belly button pierced, and 7 in my ears. I don't have any tattoos yet.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

ya i had my bottom of my belly button done....but i got it right in the middle of rodeo season...and the thing never had a chance to heal cause of my wranglers....so ya...i took it out...nasty scar left there :S


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

I have no tattoos. I personally would never get one, but I actually like them on other people. (*cough*Carey Hart*cough* Haha.) As for piercings, I have 3 holes in one ear, and 2 in the other. Hopefully more soon.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I actually just got my first tattoo last week. Its a silver fern on my foot. 

Piercings (Past and Present): Tongue, Belly Button, Lip, Surface thingie near my eye, and about 6 in each ear.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I got 5 piercings (ears only) I want my belly button done and maybe tounge not sure yet and no tats yet but im going to go on my birthday next year to get me one!

omg I def freaked out when I read the part where the tounge ring was ripped out and 13 stiches!! omg omg LOL:lol:


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

I have had about 18 piercings, through various parts of my body, but right now I only have one in each ear. 

I have 4 tats. I have a treble clef on my lower back, a music note behind each ear, and a pair of handcuffs on my ***..


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow! allot of Tattoos and precising. 

Doesn't it hurt when you get them done? 

Regards


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jehanzeb said:


> Wow! allot of Tattoos and precising.
> 
> Doesn't it hurt when you get them done?
> 
> Regards


 
it depends on how big you get it, where you get it, if you get color and what type of needles they use. If they use round needles it really doesnt even hurt, the one i got on my hip i laughed most of the time cuz they used the round needles, the one on my neck hurt pretty bad but it was on bone. The one on my back they used what are called Mag needles, omg that was the worst pain ive ever had in my life! not to mention it was on the most painful parts of ur body and most sensitive. I have to go back in a couple weeks to get it touched up, not too thrilled about that!


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

my tattoo on my ankle didnt hurt at all...it probably only took around 10 minutes to do. But when i had to sit for about 6 hours and get stabbed a billion times it sure hirt! i regret that tattoo...


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

So are they stay there for life or you can get rid of them? I mean what if you had a tattoo of a horse and then you wanted a tattoo of a lion instead?

Can these be removed?

Regards


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

ya they can be removed. But its more painfull then actually getting it done. and it consist of several different procedures that you have to do. very expensive as well! i rather just live with it...


----------



## KiwiRyder (Aug 14, 2008)

Instead of removal you can cover up as in just get it worked over with new tattoo, but that involves being able to cover it or incorporate it into the new tattoo which of course normally needs to be bigger. I have tattoos on my back yet one day I would love to have my whole back with some sleeves worked into it, but fairly certain I will work my tatts in as the were part of my growing as a person!


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

its not that i regret the tattoo...i love the tattoo....just wish i got it smaller....and some were else.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

there is a new way to remove tattoos and it uses a pulsed laser
and the tattoo is gone when they finish.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Lasers for me were WAY More painful than the tattoo. But I am very faired skin. Fair Skin = Higher intensity laser. 

My sessions were $500 each and I got them stopped after four. Did the job (Cosmetic not for a tattoo) but totally not worth the pain.


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

i just have my ears peirced but i havent moved out of my house yet either, next year im thinking about going to get my belly button peirced, then when i move out im getting a tattoo


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Doesn't it affect your skin? I mean as far as I read and looked here the tattoos are like ink into the skin and I am assuming that ink stays in your skin?

Does that ink not ruin your skin, I mean in terms of rashes, or some other kind of skin problem?

Regards


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

I personally do not understand. It's a concept that is just lost on me. 
Why would anyone PAY for pain...and something you are stuck with/can't easily change??? Personally...I LOVE the temporaries! I can put them where I want...when I want...and IF I want, I can remove them easily. They can be whimsical to 'serious'...and there are endless options available! (And they must be 'foolers', because the GD couldn't BELIEVE I had a tat on my ankle!! LOL! :lol:
I do have my ears pierced, but it's not something I'd do again real soon...
I admit tho...I'm a wimp!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Jehanzeb said:


> So are they stay there for life or you can get rid of them? I mean what if you had a tattoo of a horse and then you wanted a tattoo of a lion instead?
> 
> Can these be removed?
> 
> Regards


Most of the tattoos can now be removed tho it's very expensive, painful and it never removes it completely. From what I have read, it costs about $1200-1500 by the time it's all said and done but you will always see where you had it.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Ah right...I think I will never get one done because it can never be removed properly. Additionally as you said it costs allot too.



Regards


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, it does cost a lot. Most shops have a $50 minimum where I live. My one on my foot is only about an inch long and took maybe 20 minutes. It cost me $60. 

But Tattoos have a lot of meaning to people--mine does.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

No peircings for me.

I do have a tattoo. It's two snowflakes. You can't see it, unless I wear a bikini that is low cut, you might see the top of it... It has meaning to me and my husband.

It hurt like heck to me (I'm a wuss) and because of that I'll never get another (I barely managed this one lol!) but I WOULD love a paw print with a K in it (for a special dog I had who died last year) on my ankle. But, too much of a wuss! 

My personal view is that tattoos should be small, not numerous, have meaning, and be VERY easily covered up by clothing. I know not everyone thinks like that, to each their own, just MY opinion on the subject  I also don't like peircings other than ears... again, just MY views  Nothing against those with more!


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

just a little update...this weekend me and my fiance went and got another tattoo each. i got three stars on my wrist for my three brothers. Chase(fiance) got a huge tribal thing that covers his left booby and goes down his arm to his elbow...so its pretty big...


----------



## cowgurlskikass (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a celtic sea horse on my back, a fish on my foot and a rearing horse silhouette on my hip. Piercings I have are 3 in each lobe with my bottom hole stretched to zeros, my belly button and an industrial in my right ear.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

i have my ears pierced twice in each ear and my nose pierced. and i wanna get both my tragus' peirced and my belly button pierced

i dont have any tatt's..yet:twisted:

i'm planning to get:
wings on my shoulder blades
crescent moon and star on the back of my neck
a small musical note behind my ear
the sambaguita on my pelvis
aquarius symbol on my ankle


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

I have a unicorn on my hip. It only cost me $60 I think. And as far as piercings go, 3 in each lobe, a helix, a tragus, nose, and belly button.

Im low on cash right now, but the next sitting as far as piercings go, another in each lobe, tongue, and maybe a surface piercing in my wrist. 

I have a really awesome graphic of a horse galloping, but it is line art and the lines are flamed, and I want it on my back between the shoulderblades. But I dont know who I want to do it, as I dont want someone shoddy working on me.


----------



## Malorey (Aug 14, 2008)

Nothing right now.

I plan to get a tattoo someday.

Plus an Industrial, Snake Bites, and Lobes Pierced.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Be careful of surface piercings. They reject really easily especially when you are around horses. =P


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

a girl friend of mine got her "anti-eyebrow" pierced and it healed nasty! it started to migrate down her face and now she has these two big scares on her face. I like piercings....i dont think they hurt...but the thought of getting a surface piercings just gives me the shivers! yuck


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I've had a surface piercing before. Kind of like an antibrow. My boyfriend kept touching it though so it didn't heal properly. *sigh* I took it out before anything too bad could happen. 

I also like dermals...but they are too new for me to trust them. Not enough piercers have experience with them but still do them.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

I have my bellybutton, nose, lip pierced and my ears done 10 different times. My first tattoo is coming very soon. Its going to be an angel kneeling infront of a gravestone holding a cremation box and above it will say "May you both rest in peace"

tattoos i'm also going to get are:
Alice in wonderland sleeve on my left arm
The Nightmare Before christmas sleeve on my right
freddy/jason on my right thigh
micheal myers and pin head on my left thigh
edward scissor hands on my left calf
headless horseman on my right calf
a back piece
a pinup and fairie on my rib cage


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

That is the one I currently have on my R foot. It is the leaf for the New Zealand All Blacks rugby team. Which are awesome. And also I am a dual citizen of NZ..

Planning to Get:
-Chibithulu or Reptar (Cant decide!) on my L foot.
-StraightEdge tattoo...somewhere.
-BassCleff heart behind my left ear
...and those are the only garunteed ones but I have a bunch in mind..


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Ink can be addictive! I have a few myself, and have complated getting more.. Placing them discretely is what I am most concerned about. Even though Tatts are popular, they are still an issue with many employers, LOL!


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

im lucky that i work in a industy...we are aloud tattoo. (well i hope, i guess i have never really asked, huh?) i also am addicted to tattoos. I have plans for a few more. I want horse shoes going up my foot. Then me and my fiance are getting Hawaiian flowers when we get married in Hawaii in September. Then i want to get my cousin who past away initials on my wrist kinda inbetween the stars i already have there....and i think thats all i got on the go so far...lol


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, so far all of the places I am getting them are able to be hidden...except the ear. but that can be hidden with the right styling.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

all of mine can be hide. The day i got my tattoo on my wrist i bought a thicker watch so that i can wear it and cover it up...lol


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

hahah good idea! I really like the idea of a wrist/forearm tattoo. but my future careers aren't stable enough for me to do that yet lol


----------



## GiddyVirgil (Feb 22, 2009)

I dont have any.Hate needles and afraid of pain lol Im a wimp,I know


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

to be honest the pain really isnt THAT bad. im a huge wimp! i was shaking like a leaf before i got the one on my wrist but it was totally fine.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Its actually quite relaxing after a while. I guess because your brain releases endorphines or something. I didnt feel my tattoo for the most part, only when she came close to the bone and it wasnt that bad. And the only piercing I even felt was my nose.

If you want a tat but are a bit worried about the pain, have it does on a fleshy area.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Geeze I for SURE felt it the ENTIRE time and it was NOT pleasant! LOL (Major wuss here lol)


----------

